# Red Bellied Babies



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

They were born 4th of this month and ive just noticed some have really red bellies just wonderd if it was anything to worry about as ive never seen it with my other litters.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've always assumed it was where you can see blood vessels and organs through the skin, can you also see the milk in their stomachs? I think theres usually a red bit in my pinkies bellies just slightly lower than the milk filled stomach.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Its like a dark bloody red, as if they have been out in the sun a bit too long.

Ill get some pictures tomorrow as ive disturbed them too much today.


----------

